# Big pond bass



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I made a report for another forum already so I'm just gonna paste it here.

Ok so my mom was gonna take me fishing and my little brother wanted to come along. I set up a rod for bluegill for him to use and he was using bread for bait. I started walking around the pond with a spinnerbait and senko. I didn't get any hits and he wasn't doing any better. I figured I might as well make sure he has fun, so I dug up some worms and baited his hook. On his first cast he got a tiny bass. He was catching a whole bunch of bluegill and I took one of the small ones and tossed it out on my baitcaster. I was unhooking another one of his bluegill when he said there was a big bass right by the dock. I dropped my bluegill on it and she ate it. I set the hook and missed her. He caught me another little gill and I put it on the hook and tossed it out. I went back to helping him and after a few minutes my bobber went down again. I let her eat it for a few seconds and set the hook. I got her in and took some pics. She was just starting to get some eggs. It's the same 22 incher that I caught last year only it was fatter this time. Later I got a 10 inch bass on a 7 inch skinny dipper. Then I got like a 6 incher on a mann's baby 1 minus. Here are some pics.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Great story love how You dug up worms, awesome . . . then you missed'em came back and nailed the same monster you practiced catch and release on last year and now it's bigger this time!! 

What a monster fish and great fish story!! Keep it up son!! 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice fish dude! :B it's nice having pets that come when u call em.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

nice fish. sounds like you guys had a great day


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, I always catch and release bass unless they are from a pond where they are overpopulated and stunted.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

You know it is so nice to see the young ones practicing proper release and seeing them so knowledgeable about the outdoors still. We we are the same way once and I am glad it is being passed down. I'm taking my little one out today. Great story and great fish bud!


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

Love the tenacity! Awesome bass.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a little pond like that and that's how we catch the monsters! Best technique for lil ponds.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep it's nice to see you take the time to make sure your little brother was having a good time, I'd did the same with my little brother when we were kids. I'm six years older and he was my shadow....where I went he was right behind me!!! Great bass! great big brother! Keep up it up!!! You never know your little brother just might end up owning some great hunting/fishing property you can use when you're older.........just like mine did!!!LOL


----------

